# i want to ask you guys your opinion



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

well usually we fish around Cincinnati,,,we used to catch some really big blue cats and flatheads ,,,,the past 2 years weve caught hardly anything over 16 inches and not very many,,last sat they had a catfish tournament at tanners creek and saw nothing at all very big....thanks to the commercial fisherman im assuming.....so I want to go around galipolis and try that ,,,but didn't know what side of the rc byrd dam to fish on,,,,,,my question is whats the better side to catch bigger and more catfish,,,,,,between greenup dam and rc byrd,,,,,,,or between rc byrd and racine pool


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

More water between Greenup and Gallipolis so probably more fish


----------



## Mrshupp (Jun 11, 2013)

Their are some really good places to fish in Brown County that have some really big Cats their are a lot of pay lakes that have really nice pay outs too down here... My fav place is T.J pay lake and Willard's pay lake and their are about 2-3 more down here their about 36 miles south east of Cincinnati T.J is in my home town Mount Orab and Willard's is on route 50 in between Fayetteville and Hillsboro great night fishing spots hope this helps you out a little

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Mrshupp said:


> Their are some really good places to fish in Brown County that have some really big Cats their are a lot of pay lakes that have really nice pay outs too down here... My fav place is T.J pay lake and Willard's pay lake and their are about 2-3 more down here their about 36 miles south east of Cincinnati T.J is in my home town Mount Orab and Willard's is on route 50 in between Fayetteville and Hillsboro great night fishing spots hope this helps you out a little
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




OH BOY , get ready. Me thinks the pay lakes may be the problem with losing the big ones from the river now.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup, what glasseyes said. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope you may still be able to catch more catfish toward the OHIO side of the OHIO RIVER around Cincinnati. I agree the commercial fishermen are cleaning out most of the catfish around here. As far as I know they can not set trot line or nets on the ohio side of the river. SO there may be a few catfish left along that side of the river.
It does look like to catch more or decent size catfish we will all have to head UP RIVE beyond KY. to fish!! Just as long as we catch & release the bigger fish they should be there for years to come. I hate to say it but; catfishing around here will more frustrating as time goes by.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I was down to the river below cincy Saturday with similiar results. 3 small cats in 8 hrs of hard fishing. Commercial fisherman have pretty much wiped it out from what i understand.
A for the paylake. I believe the original question was about the river and "REAL" catfishing opportunities.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe not the giants everyone are after but Blues to 35lbs and Shovelheads to 25 lbs below Greenup dam right now. That's a long ride though. All the food they need so I guess they don't stray far away. You may want to see how the action is below the dams down that way.Nothing more irritating than catching a cat on a lure fishing for Wipers. No , seriously any fish is a great fish. They may not be the giant fish over 50lbs people seem to want but they put a hurtin' on us in the current


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've only been to greenup dam once, but if I recall you guys can cast out into the boils and strong current. At Medahal dam you are not allowed no where near those kinds of areas. I also doubt the commercial guys could set their nets on those spots, they would probably flip the boat pulling in the 1000's of pounds in that current. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The only "long distance" fish is the first one that Jim is holding. If you notice the wall in the other 2 shots, that area is the shallow deck to the left of the boils. No long distance casting there. That's still Kentucky across the river and they do the same thing up here so it just doesn't happen down your way(comm fishing).


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

People that have even the slightest good to say about pay lakes is the problem,,, get rid of the demand and you will protect the supply


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

There's bigger cats and greater numbers in the Greenup pool. I fished a tournament out of Eureka, which is just down river from the Byrd dam, back in mid May and the top two spots weighed in over 100lbs. with a four fish limit per team! There are always several really nice size blues and flats caught on that pool every year.


----------

